
Remote Code Execution in apt/apt-get - pbowyer
https://justi.cz/security/2019/01/22/apt-rce.html
======
caf
Discussion from 18 hours earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18968370](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18968370)

------
Kliment
If this were one of those bugs that do the full PR bullshit run and use a
catchy name and a landing page, I'd propose it be called "Inapt"

